# Dogs seized from home of rescue group



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

This is so sad. Now who helps when the president of a rescue group does this?!?!?!?! :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

Dogs seized from home of rescue group.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> This is so sad. Now who helps when the president of a rescue group does this?!?!?!?! :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:
> 
> Dogs seized from home of rescue group.[/B]


I really hope that this is an isolated incident. I would hate to think that we couldn't trust our Rescue groups to rescue these dogs safely. But I know from experience that some people that consider themselves rescuers end up being hoarders and cannot seem to refrain from rescuing too many dogs for the dogs' safe and sanitary keeping. My mother-in-law was one of these. I thought the situation deplorable, but her vet kept sending dogs to her! She did feed and water them and had either cages or had the larger dogs out on chains & stakes, but that isn't really humane, IMHO. I know she did her best and thought she was doing the right thing for the dogs, and loved them all dearly, but I blame the vet for not having better judgement. She was in her late '70's and then '80's when he was still sending her dogs. The dogs are all gone now (placed in homes of relatives or other rescuers) and my mother-in-law is in a nursing home in an Alzheimers' Unit. She keeps talking about needing to get back home to care for her dogs! She doesn't understand where she is and why and doesn't know that she no longer has any pets or a house. So sad for all involved: pets and lonely people with big hearts.

Cyndi


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> This is so sad. Now who helps when the president of a rescue group does this?!?!?!?! :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:
> 
> Dogs seized from home of rescue group.[/B]



This is soooo sad. We do have bad breeders, and bad rescues. 

Homework needs to be done, and jerks need to be turned in.

For instance, I could "claim" to be a rescue, yet it's just me (The President)
without a 501c3 license. I'm actually a horder. With the "donations"
not going back to a reputable rescue, but to me, personally, while the
dogs are not getting medical attention. The more dogs I take in, the
more chance, I have to make money, why care about the dogs' health.

In other words, the "president" is no different from a "puppy mill".
They can work alone, or work with other 'low-lifes'. Either way, they make
money, and the dogs suffer.

Fake rescues do get busted all the time. Usually from tax-payers who made
a donation, and from those who care enough to check them out.

I'm thinking this rescue has never been on the up and up, and was just now 
busted. If the "President" had so many GSD's on her property, she was probably
more a puppymill, and passed herself off as rescue?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That is very sad.
:bysmilie:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is so sad. Since Katrina our local animal chat forum has basically been used by rescuers from all around the country who had come down here right after Katrina and the stories they post on this same subject are really eye opening. A few months ago there was a rescuer who had once been deemed on the up and up and then one day she just took all of her dogs and dropped them at a kill shelter without telling any of the other rescuers who had actually placed dogs with her. The consensus was she had turned into a horder and was just overwhelmed and hadn't said anything and no one had any idea that her situation had so drastically changed. The other rescues tried their best to get all the dogs back that they knew about, but it was really sad because they think some of them had already been put down.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

This is so sad. I just don't get it. I am having the hardest time trying to teach Skye that he has to stay in a cage due to the fact that he will be leaving next week going to my handler. How can people do this. And then claim that they are a rescue. :smcry:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

They probably start out with good intentions, but aren't good at managing what they do. And may have some psychological problems, too.

I briefly acted as a foster for a "group" that I think had become just one person. "They" had 100 animals on petfinder, most of them pulled from a high-kill shelter. Then that one person said she got sick ....


----------

